# Inhalt zweier Variablen verbinden



## trancerlein (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo Community,
ich habe grade ein Problem. Ich habe mir nun 2 Variablen des Typs char erstellt. In einer wird ein Pfad gespeichert (als Beispiel: C:\Bilder\Bild1.bmp), die andere enthält einen Wert, der das Programm zurück zum Hauptverzeichnis bringt (bei mir ist das grade nur ..\..\).
Nun möchte ich beide Variablen zusammenfassen. Eine dritte Variable soll nun ..\..\C:\Bilder\Bild1.bmp als Wert haben. Wie stelle ich das an?
Ich freue mich auf Antworten


----------



## SCIPIO-AEMILIANUS (4. Januar 2008)

Ich weis nicht ob es dir hilft: LINK

Ich weis es nur für strings da ist es ja nur ne ganz einfache Adition String3=String 1 +String 2. Nur das geht nicht mit char!


----------



## trancerlein (4. Januar 2008)

Mit Strings habe ich auch schon etwas gefunden, dennoch vielen Dank für den Link 
Das Problem ist, dass meine Sound-API für den Pfad nach einer char-Variable verlangt. Da ich mit einer Funktion den Speicherort meines Programmes ermittle und dann automatisch zurück gehe, bis man die Laufwerke auswählen kann, muss ich diese ../../ Zeichen vor den Pfad der ausgewählten Datei bringen.


----------

